# please discuss here some of your views about doom3 and other horror games..



## quan chi (Oct 9, 2007)

well guys i like horror games. and i heard a lot about doom3 being the best horror game.
and i searched for it but didnt get it.once i managed to get a pirated version of that game..but it didnt worked.the cd was corrupted.

well i have finished land of the dead road to feddlers green.i found a little bit of horror in it.at the initial stages when the zombies appear from nowhere and those horrible sounds.

later it becomes quite a fun type of game. because you get many wepons to shoot or hit your enemy.

so is doom3 more scarier than this??
you can add spoilers and you can also post views about other horror games also.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 9, 2007)

F.E.A.R is more scarier than Doom 3.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 9, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> F.E.A.R is more scarier than Doom 3.



well you can add spoilers also.which part of it made you feel total scared.
any special stages that needs a mention??


----------



## phani385 (Oct 9, 2007)

i think fear is best action and scariest game ....


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2007)

There is one series that will beat the crap out of u:

Silent Hill 1, 2, 3, 4 (though i hav only played 2 and 3)
Silent hill 5 is on way.

Another one is :
Fatal Frame series



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> w\
> and i searched for it but didnt get it.once i managed to get a pirated version of that game..but it didnt worked.the cd was corrupted.



Edit ur post before u r on the hit list of Mods.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

^^and you edit your post before mods see it(the quotation part).lol.Endless loop.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 9, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> F.E.A.R is more scarier than Doom 3.


Resident Evil: Code Veronica is my personal favorite . 

One of the best storylines in a game .


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 9, 2007)

FEAR isnt as scary as Doom 3.FEAR is creepy,and doom 3 is scary.Elements of fear in FEAR are reduced as u mostly battle soldiers,where as in Doom 3,u fight monsters from hell.And boy,those monsters are scary.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 9, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> There is one series that will beat the crap out of u:
> 
> Silent Hill 1, 2, 3, 4 (though i hav only played 2 and 3)
> Silent hill 5 is on way.
> ...



I've played Silent Hill 4: The Room and yes it is absolutely scary!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

even SH2 is scary.


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 9, 2007)

heyyyyyyyyy bioshock is scariest and cold fear also(but not much)...
and is any new scary game on pc other than fear .........


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 9, 2007)

Silent Hill 4 is considered least scary of the series.And fatal frame is OK,i just hated the idea of killing ghosts with camera,wtf?


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2007)

bkpeerless said:
			
		

> heyyyyyyyyy bioshock is scariest and cold fear also(but not much)...
> and is any new scary game on pc other than fear .........


Bioshock is scary ???..are u kiddin, frm whom u were scared? (big daddy or those mutated psychos ripped from American classics like wrong turn and the hills have eyes).



			
				ambar.hitman said:
			
		

> Silent Hill 4 is considered least scary of the series.And fatal frame is OK,i just hated the idea of killing ghosts with camera,wtf?


I havent played Fatal Frame cuz i dont hav console but one of my fren got scared to hell while playin it(crimson butterfly) on his console.

One thing is for sure, any psychological survival horror game is scarier than just mindless violence and gore.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2007)

Doom III was pretty scary.I have yet to complete it in a dark room with headphones to be completely spooked out.The environment adds to the 'boo' factor for this game though many people argue about it's linear gameplay & this & that but I feel it's pretty good.

F.E.A.R is a mixed bag of reactions.I didn't feel it to be that scary but yes had it's share of spooks too.Resident Evil 4 was pretty scary if you ask me but it's better left on the console version rather than it's messed up PC port.Fatal Frame series has been much acclaimed as well but I have yet to try it's games.Forbidden Siren too I think is in the same league but this game is a PS2 only game.

Silent Hill 3 & 4 I had bad experience with on the PC as they had crap control system.The overall look & feel of the game was dull so half the horror thingy went out of the window anyway.

Bioshock had one point wherein I had just had a sudden jerk & my mouse slipped out of control.It was when I was at a point in the Medical Pavillion level where the lights went out & a seemed like a focus light got activated & I found a crazy Nurse just grab her wrench & came charging at me.I had no time to react & my shotgun got fired in the wrong direction.That was the only time when I got a jerk else the game is nothing much to be scared about.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 10, 2007)

Ya,siren games are considered scary,clock tower 3 is scary as well.


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 10, 2007)

hey there is a game Clive Berker's UNDYING.thts also really scary.the locations are really spooky.


----------



## ratzee199 (Oct 10, 2007)

Resident evil 4 is one of the best horror survival game i have ever played. I have played all of the Silent Hill series...DOOM 3....FEAR...Obscure...Cold FEAR...Undying...But in my opinion RE 4 is so far the best one in this genre...it is very addictive...good logical puzzles...good survival strategy...gr8 storyline...and tough challenging situations....I just love this game...and those who are complaining about PC porting...well try to play it using a PS 2 base game pad...and also download the latest patch..for all the graphics enhancement...
Though one thing I wanna admit it is not about fear and spooky areas...it is much more Psychological...while Fear...DOOm 3 are scarier than this..specially if u happen to play these two games with a great volume..


----------



## quan chi (Oct 10, 2007)

well many of you referred fear. what actually is fear.if you are battling with soldiers then from where the ghost comes.
well you can add little spoilers also.
hmmm....well hasn't anybody played land of the dead.

there is a spooky part in tomb raider anniversary also.when you visit the egypt piramids.the sound effects were excellent.its more like a mixture of thriller and horror.
this stage is a litle bit thriller.notice the amazing graphix here.
*aycu13.webshots.com/image/30652/2004221607949153132_th.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Oct 10, 2007)

stay alive!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2007)

ratzee199 said:
			
		

> I just love this game...and those who are complaining about PC porting...well try to play it using a PS 2 base game pad...and also download the latest patch..for all the graphics enhancement.


I,for one,feel that no matter what graphic patches you apply or put up a gamepad onto your PC,it will never match the PS2 experience.I have tried it both ways & yes with all graphic patches.Tried it with Mouse+Keyboard combo which heavily diminished my interest & tried re-mapping the keys on a controller which was a pain in the butt.If you ask any RE fan out there they would instantly vouch for this game being better off on PS2.I have loved this games in & out.Heck I can proudly say it's the best game for PS2 till now.But on PC this just doesn't match up for some reason.

@max_demon: Isn't Stay Alive a movies name? I had just seen it a few months back & found it to be simply mind blowing.Didn't know there was a game made on it,or is it?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have completed Doom 3 more than 5 times.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ WHAT!!!  whats the game play time. Do you get time to study or not??


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2007)

^^I did that more than 3 years agh i forgot to mention i used cheats.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Silent Hill 3 & 4 I had bad experience with on the PC as they had crap control system.The overall look & feel of the game was dull so half the horror thingy went out of the window anyway.



I guess u havent tried Nocturnal (else u would have know wat it means to be really crappy controls).

The Protangonists in Silent Hill series were all normal ordinary human with no super skills or powers.  Dont say that U would hav gone blasting things if u were in the shoes of the protagonists, an ordinary guy would be rather terrified and lack a bit of his cool, now if that guy carry a gun and shoots someone for the first time then chances r that 4 out of 6 will miss the target, and slaughtering an ememies will take a whole lot of courage and firmness against the guilt ridden conscience and his psychology.

So it may seem that the player felt like handicapped in some situations but it was the way it should have carried its genuiness.

While RE series was all abt blasting zombies point blank by a veteran. It was fun but nothing more than that.

You ever tried Silent Hill in hardest riddle mode ?? it takes a lost of brainstormin to solve those puzzles. They are nicely crafted.
And the endings are not just one but varies from 3 to 6, depending upon ur actions.
Sound effects were amazing and ambience added to the immersive effect. Akira really rocks in placing music for various situations. Theme music are a masterpiece.

Silent Hill was an experience



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^I did that more than 3 years agh i forgot to mention i used cheats.



i got it ended without cheats

It was so easy if u know how to use shotgun and strafe. It was kinda dodge and shoot. Scariest part was the HELL stage, creeped me out. HellGuardian was awesome but rather stupid with those seekers.
HellKnight was almost indestructible if u didnt read the audio logs and watched video logs. After all that piece of cube did the trick.


----------



## utsav (Oct 10, 2007)

> originally posted by *Charan*
> ^^ WHAT!!!  whats the game play time. Do you get time to study or not??



digit forum ka kaunsa member padhta hai


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2007)

^^lol


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> digit forum ka kaunsa member padhta hai


main padhta hoon bhai


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2007)

@T159: To each his own buddy.I haven't tried SH with a gamepad.The first & last time I played it on PC,the mouse & the keyboard,were my only friends.Believe me it was no pleasure playing on it.That is why I guess people like it more on the PS2.Coming to the gameplay,I personally don't like the slow going survival horror games that much.Again that's just my opinion.Both SH series that I tried had the exact same feel to it.RE series I agree is more on zombie blasting action but RE4 was a game which was made with style.Right from the cut scenes to the boss fights.It was an experience in itself.This one had pretty good puzzle solving levels as well.Some of them were really frustrating at times.So this kept the game balanced rather than having that mundane zombie blowing tasks.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 10, 2007)

And as a matter of fact,RE 4 is considered best on gamecube,i dont know why,but they say PS2 version sucks as compared to gamecube version.Btw,i got frustrated in level 3.I am just sick of protecting Ashley.I wont play this game for a month now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> digit forum ka kaunsa member padhta hai


main bhi padh hi leta hoon bhai.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have played DOOM3 till stage 23.
Real exciting...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

how is manhunt 2?
is it scary?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2007)

^Wasn't it supposed to be a GTA style game?  

Has anyone tried Clock Tower? I had read it in one of the posts earlier in this thread & also had read about it on IMDB.But never actually know what the game was all about in the first place.Anyone tried it till now?


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

I haven't played Doom 3 or any other games later than that , so of all the games I have played , one of the scariest (or , rather ,The Scariest) was Return to Castle Wolfenstein . And yes, F.E.A.R was really scary but i only played the demo  ... dnt have time to play games (


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> digit forum ka kaunsa member padhta hai



LOL


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> @T159: To each his own buddy.I haven't tried SH with a gamepad.The first & last time I played it on PC,the mouse & the keyboard,were my only friends.Believe me it was no pleasure playing on it.That is why I guess people like it more on the PS2.Coming to the gameplay,I personally don't like the slow going survival horror games that much.Again that's just my opinion.Both SH series that I tried had the exact same feel to it.RE series I agree is more on zombie blasting action but RE4 was a game which was made with style.Right from the cut scenes to the boss fights.It was an experience in itself.This one had pretty good puzzle solving levels as well.Some of them were really frustrating at times.So this kept the game balanced rather than having that mundane zombie blowing tasks.



no problemo



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> how is manhunt 2?
> is it scary?



Its like Condemned:Criminal Origins (that was the best melee combat game ever seen and it was scary at every bit if u know u hav to smash up people with a pipe/wrench/steel bar/axe or shovel, ammo is always less than u can expect)

Manhunt has similar gameplay, u kill people to survive the doomsday in america where everyone has gone crazy.



			
				Nav11aug said:
			
		

> I haven't played Doom 3 or any other games later than that , so of all the games I have played , one of the scariest (or , rather ,The Scariest) was Return to Castle Wolfenstein . And yes, F.E.A.R was really scary but i only played the demo  ... dnt have time to play games (



RTCW was scary in Catcomb stage, those zombies were hell lot smart, if u shoot them chances are that bullets will hit u back after reflecting from their armour.

Remember Heinrich and Uber Soldat (Super soldier stage), it was more of a luck to kill them.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 11, 2007)

Ya,RTCW was hell of a fun.It had stealth,zombie,war missions,everything.And about manhunt 2,it will be stealth/action game.One of the goriest game ever.Banned in most of the countries.I played Manhunt on PS2,it was a splinter cell kinda game.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 11, 2007)

i have played condemned criminals origin demo.yes the game is a bit scary.what makes it scary is the lack of arms and ammunations.
in it the enemy attacks are good or ai is quite good with graphics.

well i have a question.will fear get played at intel 915gma.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

yo.. how did we ever 4get this AVP


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 11, 2007)

call of chuthulu is also a scary game


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

+1 @above.. evn the book


----------



## quan chi (Oct 11, 2007)

well will fear get played at intel 915.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 11, 2007)

yes quan chi,it works,but works poorly


----------



## quan chi (Oct 12, 2007)

ambar.hitman said:
			
		

> yes quan chi,it works,but works poorly



well will it be playable at the lowest settings.


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

ya ittl work on lowest settings


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 12, 2007)

I dont think so u will be able to see any slowmo effects and all,its really a high point of fear.Bullet trails are best i have seen in any game.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2007)

ambar.hitman said:
			
		

> I dont think so u will be able to see any slowmo effects and all,its really a high point of fear.Bullet trails are best i have seen in any game.



yeah u wont be able to see the innovation at lowest settings.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 12, 2007)

dnt care a damn as long as i can play it smoothly.. who cares if the floor look really textured or smooth without it


----------



## quan chi (Oct 16, 2007)

well what about painkiller.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 16, 2007)

U mean painkiller on 915?It works fine.It works fine even on 845.U just need 3danalyze to enable hardware TnL.its one of the best FPS i hve ever played.Typical old school fps,with uber cool boss battles,which require lot of strategy.Also,the tarot cards concept is great as well.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2007)

ambar.hitman said:
			
		

> U mean painkiller on 915?It works fine.It works fine even on 845.U just need 3danalyze to enable hardware TnL.its one of the best FPS i hve ever played.Typical old school fps,with uber cool boss battles,which require lot of strategy.Also,the tarot cards concept is great as well.



hey is it mindless run and gun or do u really need some strategy to win boss fights.


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 16, 2007)

avp2 was also scariest especially if u were marine and u r in inner labs hunting for aliens,with low health/ammo.will fear run on 7300gt 256mb card with 1 gb ddr ram?


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 16, 2007)

^^ Wes It Willl All Games Will Run On Your Rig As It Has Pixel Sader 4 But Hig End Games Will Suffer From Fram Rate


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 16, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> hey is it mindless run and gun or do u really need some strategy to win boss fights.



No,for killing bosses,u really have to think,or else u will die in no time,u have to find their weaknesses.Also,to unlock tarot cards,u have to think which unlocked tarot cards to equip,so that u can fulfill all the conditions.The game is magnificent graphically,and its engine runs smooth.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 27, 2007)

what about hexen is it also scary.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 28, 2007)

Hexen is very old game. They gave hexen 2 on SKOAR dvd. Very crappy graphics in this age.Not even its gameplay makes me play it.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 29, 2007)

Play manhunt .....it is


----------

